
Facebook launches Messenger app for desktop - Lagogarda
https://about.fb.com/news/2020/04/messenger-desktop-app/
======
ertemplin
I assume they are launching this due to the recent news about WebKit removing
support for progressive web apps (PWAs) in the future. This is also probably a
move to compete directly with apps like Slack that already have desktop
applications.

I would be really enthusiastic about this and install it everywhere if I was a
Facebook Workplace customer, but I don't see the appeal from a consumer
standpoint. There's a lot of potential for undetected data collection that can
be done with a desktop app with permission to access video and microphone. I
guess you could say the same about Slack and Microsoft Teams, but they have a
better reputation for how they handle data they collect from their customers.

Ignoring the privacy issues, the consumer market for Facebook Messenger has
already installed it on their mobile phones and get notifications there. If
you need to write out a longer response, go to the website to type it out.

------
Austin_Conlon
Mac app has keyboard shortcuts and adapts to system Dark Mode, neat. Since
it's distributed through Apple and Microsoft's app stores, how much safer is
this compared to a direct download?

------
slipheen
On the one hand, this is great because Native apps fit in better and work more
nicely.

Unfortunately, due to Facebook's untrustworthy behavior in the past, I would
be reluctant to install this because of the additional information that would
be available to them through a native app.

------
mips_avatar
Only compiled for x64... Very frustrating as a user on ARM64 windows.

------
jopsen
Isn't Facebook messenger incumbered by ads?

I don't see that in WhatsApp, hangouts, signal, telegram...

------
nikolay
Both Facebook proper and Messenger were always available for Windows.

------
stuaxo
And here is something I absolutely would not install.

------
heyheyhey
Any word on on the stack used to build it?

~~~
csmiller
[https://twitter.com/wongmjane/status/1245719533723119617?s=2...](https://twitter.com/wongmjane/status/1245719533723119617?s=21)

